
Over 1,100 New Arcade Machines Added to the Internet Arcade - jsheard
http://blog.archive.org/2018/09/21/over-1100-new-arcade-machines-added-to-the-internet-arcade/
======
andrew_
Am I the only goofball that can't figure out how to play any of the games in
the list? Went straight to Alcon to relive my youth and couldn't figure out
what the keyboard controls were.

~~~
DenTheRed
From the article: "In general, pressing the 5 key will insert coins, 1 and 2
will start 1 or 2 player games, and the arrow and spacebar keys will control
the games themselves."

------
jonathankoren
I love that Internet Archive is doing this, but I have no idea how this isn't
running a foul of copyright laws.

~~~
codetrotter
The IA was officially designated as a library by the state of California in
2007.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Archive](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Archive)

I guess libraries might be excempt from certain parts of US copyright laws.

------
Nelson_
Is there a way to simplify gameplay by adding a Bluetooth gaming controller?
Just asking if anyone try this or personally know?

Nelson

